# More Problems - the dreaded Access Denied



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

2 computer home LAN, both machines running XP Pro. Router is Dlink DI-624. Hardware firewall is set to allow full LAN access. 

I have full access to one machine from the other but going the other way, I get "\\Eds is not accessible. You might not have permissions....."

I have Simple File Sharing setup on both machines. I have run/rerun the Network Setup Wizard many times, rebooting afterwards. Both machines are on "Mshome". On the machine that is denied, all drives are set up to "Share this folder on the network" and "Allow network users to change my files". I have no software firewalls running to include the MS firewall. 

I can successfully ping both computers from the other one. I can access the problem computer from that computer but going through the network. But, not from the other computer. I had this all up and running great just yesterday but now I can't get to my machine from my wife's. What do I need to look at here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you're sure you don't have any firewall lurking in the background on Eds, then Eds is probably somehow corrupted.

A couple folks were able to fix this with a rather simple registry edit; see the last post in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/t365294.html

An earlier post in that thread references some other problems similar to yours. In particular you will see various things that were done to try to find or fix the problem.

Good luck, and let us know how you make out, and if we can help further.


----------



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you TerryNet. The registry change to restrictanonymous did the trick. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

